# Wert aus Formular vom anderen Frame auslesen



## Progi (27. Feb 2005)

Hi @ll,
ich bin noch ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet, alerdings brauche ich für meine Zwecke auch nicht viel JavaScript.
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe 2 Frames in einem Fenster, eins links (Framename: framelinks) und eins rechts (Framename: framerechts).
In dem linken befindet sich ein Formular namens Testform. In diesem Formular befindet sich ein Textfeld SessID mit einem bestimmten Wert. Nun möchte ich diesen Wert auslesen und in ein Textfeld des Formulars im rechten Frame wiedergeben. Was muss dann im textfeld des rechten Formulars stehen? Mein Ansatz:

```
...
<input type="text" name="ReadSessID" value="

<script type="text/javascript"> 
<!--
window.framelinks.Testform.SessID.value;
//-->
</script>

">
...
```

Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen...


----------



## Beni (27. Feb 2005)

Und ab in die JavaScript Rubrik 

Merk Dir: Java und JavaScript sind verschiedene Programmiersprachen, wenn du sie verwechselst, kannst du (je nach Forum) einen Tritt in den A**** bekommen :wink:


----------



## Student (2. Mrz 2005)

Hallo, 
verzichte einfach auf Frames und schau Dir das hier mal an:
:arrow: http://tut.php.net/frames.html

Das sollte Dir eigentlich reichen, sofern Dein Webspace Dir PHP-Unterstützen bietet.

Grüße Ben.


----------

